# Watchdogs PC Specs!! :O



## Badmash (Oct 3, 2013)

WTF ?? Leaked Watch Dogs PC specifications state 64-bit OS requirement - GameSpot.com (


----------



## Sarath (Oct 3, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/178044-pc-vs-console-v2-0-a.html

Looks like we have some fodder for that thread


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2013)

> The game's minimum specifications require a DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB RAM, *a quad-core CPU*, and 4GB of system RAM. The recommended specs are a DX11 GPU with 2GB of RAM, an *eight-core CPU*, and 8GB of system RAM.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

cool na. better the console faster the requirements for PC.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

seems like its not real.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

Dam it 



> The game's minimum specifications require a *DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB RAM, a quad-core CPU, and 4GB of system RAM.* The recommended specs are a DX11 GPU with 2GB of RAM, an eight-core CPU, and 8gB of system RAM.



Have these ,But recomended is seriously to high

The Official specs will be lower 
*www.computerandvideogames.com/432265/official-watch-dogs-specs-will-be-lower-says-dev/?cid=OTC-RSS&attr=CVG-General-RSS

Around 4-5 Websites have posted about this


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 4, 2013)

Its FAKE even GTA5 is not going to have these specs


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly,The Minimum Specs According to me will be:
OS:Win vista/7/8
Ram:3gb+
GPU:HD 6770


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2013)

BF4 has that kinda recommended specs. And also Watch_Dogs is a pure DX11 open world game, I don't think recommended will change drastically.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

I mean Octa Core CPU for recommended. Seriously, are they nuts or something.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BF4 has that kinda recommended specs. And also Watch_Dogs is a pure DX11 open world game, I don't think recommended will change drastically.



Well BF4 And Watch Dogs are completely different.And BF4'S recomended GPU is 7870,While watch dogs is INSANE,it says 7970,8 Gigs etc.. Which is just impossible.
And yeah,The official specs will be Near BF4'S


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 4, 2013)

whats the fuss is about ... looks pretty realistic to me.  and BTW I never bothered with the requirements many times they are all boosted up and people with lesser system config can play it too .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

Its debunked, they're not the real requirements. Ubisoft confirmed that the requirements aren't this high.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> whats the fuss is about ... looks pretty realistic to me.  and BTW I never bothered with the requirements many times they are all boosted up and people with lesser system config can play it too .



The fuss is,that if these were the real requirements,many of us would be running the game at around <30 fps, and these "fake" specs are TOO MUCH


----------



## Badmash (Oct 4, 2013)

Source?





cyborg47 said:


> Its debunked, they're not the real requirements. Ubisoft confirmed that the requirements aren't this high.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 4, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Source?



*www.computerandvideogames.com/4322...er-says-dev/?cid=OTC-RSS&attr=CVG-General-RSS


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2013)

Well its quite obvious anyway.


----------



## arpit60 (Oct 10, 2013)

lol now minimum system requirements are 6 GB ram !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    MINIMUM

    Supported OS: Windows Vista SP2 64bit, Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8 64bit
    Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.0Ghz
    RAM: 6 GB
    Video Card: 1024 VRAM DirectX 11 with Shader Model 5.0 (see supported list)
    Sound Card: DirectX 9 compatible Sound Card
    This product supports 64-bit operating systems ONLY
    RECOMMENDED

    Processor: Core i7 3770 @ 3.5Ghz or AMD FX-8350 @ 4.0Ghz
    RAM: 8 GB
    Video Card: 2048 VRAM DirectX 11 with Shader Model 5.0 or higher (see supported list)
    Sound Card: Surround Sound 5.1 capable sound card

    Supported Video Cards at Time of Release: nVidia GeForce GTX460 or better, GT500, GT600, GT700 series; AMD Radeon HD5850 or better, HD6000, HD7000, R7 and R9 seriesIntel® Iris™ Pro HD 5200


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

^^ Source ??

Oh my bad, I thought you are posting new requirements.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2013)

What? 64-bit alone?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 11, 2013)

@arpit60

Read the OP on the thread before you post something, instead of creating unnecessary confusion.


----------



## arpit60 (Oct 11, 2013)

I didnt get you wats the confusion ?

Everyone was speculating about requirements , Ubisoft released Official requirements , I just posted them here.

Source


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2013)

@MODS In don't see any reason why this thread should be running still ,Lock it or some TROLL will keep bumping making the specs more heavy for us xD

But wait WTH 6 GB!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> I didnt get you wats the confusion ?
> 
> Everyone was speculating about requirements , Ubisoft released Official requirements , I just posted them here.
> 
> Source



Its only called a speculation until ubisoft debunked it, they confirmed that the actual requirements aren't that high.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 12, 2013)

Call of Doggie: Ghosts also required 6 gigs of RAM it seems


----------



## theserpent (Oct 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its only called a speculation until ubisoft debunked it, they confirmed that the actual requirements aren't that high.



Dude,THIS IS THE OFFICIAL ones now.They made it official :/


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dude,THIS IS THE OFFICIAL ones now.They made it official :/



Seriously ?? I mean, then I barely meet the minimum requirement for this game. What do they want a 3-4 lac PC to play the damn game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> They made it official :/



Source?


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Source?


Watch Dogs Uplay Digital Deluxe Edition - Ubisoft Online Store

*SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS*

*MINIMUM*
*Supported OS: *Windows Vista SP2 64bit, Windows 7 SP1 64bit, Windows 8 64bit
*Processor: *Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66Ghz or AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.0Ghz
*RAM: *6 GB
*Video Card: *1024 VRAM DirectX 11 with Shader Model 5.0 (see supported list)
*Sound Card: *DirectX 9 compatible Sound Card
This product supports 64-bit operating systems ONLY

*RECOMMENDED*
*Processor: *Core i7 3770 @ 3.5Ghz or AMD FX-8350 @ 4.0Ghz
*RAM: *8 GB
*Video Card: *2048 VRAM DirectX 11 with Shader Model 5.0 or higher (see supported list)
*Sound Card: *Surround Sound 5.1 capable sound card
*Supported Video Cards at Time of Release:*
nVidia GeForce GTX460 or better, GT500, GT600, GT700 series; 
AMD Radeon HD5850 or better, HD6000, HD7000, R7 and R9 series
Intel® Iris™ Pro HD 5200

©2013 Ubisoft Entertainment. All Rights Reserved. Watch Dogs, Ubisoft and the Ubisoft logo are trademarks of Ubisoft Entertainment in the U.S. and/or other countries.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn. And I was thinking I would be able to max out every game for more than 2 years.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Source?



A Google search would give you the answer with the heading "The official specs are even more demanding" :/
I thought I would pre order this amazing game, But I have changed my mind,I would end up spending 1.5k(for game) + around 3k for a 4 gb ram



gameranand said:


> Damn. And I was thinking I would be able to max out every game for more than 2 years.



I'm sure you can,This and COD ghosts is the only game with such specs.
Even BF4 which is much much more demanding than watch dogs has lower ram requirments

But,I dont see why are you sad,YOU have 8 GB RAM


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

I know I can max out these games but I guess I won't be able to do it much longer.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 12, 2013)

Need to buy a 4gb ram stick this november it seems :\ This is just wayyy too high-specced -_- 6gb RAM and Quadcore minimum wtf -_-


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Watch Dogs Uplay Digital Deluxe Edition - Ubisoft Online Store
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Got it, Thanks. Though I still believe ubisoft might update the requirements, technical directors are no idiots to just make statements in public that the specs will be lower, and end up releasing higher specs. Lets see how it turns out.



Jripper said:


> Need to buy a 4gb ram stick this november it seems :\ This is just wayyy too high-specced -_- 6gb RAM and Quadcore minimum wtf -_-



Welcome to the next gen. Though I wouldn't be as worried as you, even if I had an average rig. You're on PC, and the game has a 360 port for christ's sake! There will be a way to get the game running on medium or low spec systems too, just wait for it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2013)

I never really care about the system specs. I usually tweak the graphics settings in-game to match my eye-candy needs and 30-40 fps, 60 fps (for me) feels too much like a video game (err... WTF?).


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 13, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I never really care about the system specs. I usually tweak the graphics settings in-game to match my eye-candy needs and 30-40 fps, 60 fps (for me) feels too much like a video game (err... WTF?).



Me too, I never really understood this obsession with running the game on high specs, doesn't really matter at this point, most of the games look amazing even on the medium.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 13, 2013)

Seriously,If game's start releasing with such HIGH Specs, my gaming days are over, and I can't update my pc so f***king soon,it's not even 2 years.
Now,even ram prices have doubled,dam I wish I had bought a single 4 gb stick than a 2 x 2.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Got it, Thanks. Though I still believe ubisoft might update the requirements, technical directors are no idiots to just make statements in public that the specs will be lower, and end up releasing higher specs. Lets see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the next gen. *Though I wouldn't be as worried as you, even if I had an average rig. You're on PC, and the game has a 360 port for christ's sake! There will be a way to get the game running on medium or low spec systems too, just wait for it.*



This.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 13, 2013)

If this is for watch dogs,I sense a much much much higher requirement for gta 5


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If this is for watch dogs,I sense a much much much higher requirement for gta 5



Yeah and they just got a excuse for that.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 14, 2013)

This is just outrageous :\ And to make matters worst,even RAM prices are sky high at the moment.
I wonder whether I can use my spare 2gb old kingston RAM with the 4gb corsair vengeance ddr3 in case watchdogs doesn't run on 4gb. :\
^Can anyone can confirm whether this is possible or not?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> This is just outrageous :\ And to make matters worst,even RAM prices are sky high at the moment.
> I wonder whether I can use my spare *2gb old kingston RAM with the 4gb corsair vengeance ddr*3 in case watchdogs doesn't run on 4gb. :\
> ^Can anyone can confirm whether this is possible or not?



I don't think it will be :/ AFAIK, It has to be of the same latency and stuff



Jripper said:


> This is just outrageous :\ And to make matters worst,even RAM prices are sky high at the moment.
> I wonder whether I can use my spare *2gb old kingston RAM with the 4gb corsair vengeance ddr*3 in case watchdogs doesn't run on 4gb. :\
> ^Can anyone can confirm whether this is possible or not?



I don't think it will be :/ AFAIK, It has to be of the same latency and stuff


----------



## Jripper (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah you are probably right. I thought if one RAM stick had lower frequency than the other then both sticks run at the lower frequency. But I guess you need matching clock timings and latency as well.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2013)

Matching clock timing is a must or else there will be boot problems.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I know I can max out these games but I guess I won't be able to do it much longer.



This is true for everyone anand. I think there should be a logically explicit visual optimization limit for game visuals. I mean how far do games actually need to go in terms of graphics? games now a days, are ..well how do you say "incredibly good looking" with all those phyx, tressfx, AA, AO and whatnot. But is there any reason to improve on this on a "must do" basis just because new hardwares are emerging everyday? 

What more a gamer need to see in a game? Particles, Occlusions, advanced geometry, blur and motion effects, flares, levolution, the most advanced details and post-processing..all implemented...thoroughly. There is something called optical immunity which actually hides all those details after some significant game-play time when the gamer is truly concentrating on the gameplay, for example in a shooting game,

 lets say BF3, you can not continuously say "wow" every other bend you take when doing a critical mission your brain wont allow it, i mean of course at ultra you'll notice more stuff than other presets but after a while the only thing you'll consciously do is aim the gun and look for heads, find mission points, follow orders keenly and objectives, then you're brain automatically responds to events and subjects of the game rather than objects and "how blue is the sky" details. 

Then comes my point is why pour more graphical hunger in a game which is already superb, why make the requirements higher? have any game made in the world, is said "unplayable" due to graphics over gameplay? the person who completed bf3 in med settings may have become better head-shotter than some with tri-titan rig. 

After a superior quality graphic level is achieved, i personally believe, making requirements higher is only because of the graphic hardware manufacturers are making them do it, they are having programmers do things close to insanity because they need there titan or R9-290x to be sold.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Yeah you are probably right. I thought if one RAM stick had lower frequency than the other then both sticks run at the lower frequency. But I guess you need matching clock timings and latency as well.



So basically to play this game I have to spend more than 3k :/
I'm out.I better get the game some other way .As im not sure about the performance.And I'm so sure many will do it the same way

I really don't understand,Is ubisoft crazy or something only high end gamers will have such requirements.Never in the gaming history other than crap of duty ghosts(Though the graphics is the same from the past 1000 years in that game) has asked 6 gb ram.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So basically to play this game I have to spend more than 3k :/
> I'm out.I better get the game some other way .As im not sure about the performance.And I'm so sure many will do it the same way
> 
> I really don't understand,Is ubisoft crazy or something only high end gamers will have such requirements.Never in the gaming history other than crap of duty ghosts(Though the graphics is the same from the past 1000 years in that game) has asked 6 gb ram.



I have an 8600gt right now, and playing Grid 2 at the lowest settings possible, and literally nothing's stopping me from enjoying the game to its fullest. Nothing wrong about playing the game on low settings. And if the lowest setting is imposible, either ubisoft or some modder will release an optimization patch to get the game playable on low-med end systems as well. So don't worry about it


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 14, 2013)

*tech2.in.com/news/gaming/call-of-duty-ghosts-system-requirements-announced/917400
Damn Now COD Ghost 
it seems everyone is following same path



theserpent said:


> So basically to play this game I have to spend more than 3k :/
> I'm out.I better get the game some other way .As im not sure about the performance.And I'm so sure many will do it the same way
> 
> I really don't understand,Is ubisoft crazy or something only high end gamers will have such requirements.Never in the gaming history other than crap of duty ghosts(Though the graphics is the same from the past 1000 years in that game) has asked 6 gb ram.



I Think its not ubi but Next gen. consoles who mad games RAM hungry.... 
everyone is following the same path


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

^ But AC 4,BF4 don't demand 6 gb ram,BF4 being one of the most demanding game of this year


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Or may be, its some marketing gimmick to make people think higher requirements mean better game. I mean, a lot of people fall for the 'awesome graphics' crap, don't they?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

CoD: Ghosts also supports Physx now.

So thats how its gonna be.
CoD in bed with Nvidia
BF in bed with AMD


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Or may be, its some marketing gimmick to make people think higher requirements mean better game. I mean, a lot of people fall for the 'awesome graphics' crap, don't they?



Could be a possibility surely.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaap I agree with him devs themself says it is unofficial n fake same for Call of Duty Ghosts


----------



## warfreak (Oct 15, 2013)

Hardware is not evolving at the pace of software  

Last 3 generations of Intel,AMD and Nvidia were simple rehashes of their respective older generation chips with a meagre ~10% increase in performance.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

will my gfx handle this game??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I have an 8600gt right now, and playing Grid 2 at the lowest settings possible, and literally nothing's stopping me from enjoying the game to its fullest. Nothing wrong about playing the game on low settings. And if the lowest setting is imposible, either ubisoft or some modder will release an optimization patch to get the game playable on low-med end systems as well. So don't worry about it



Well, its not about playing a game just because it works on your system. At times you might really want to enjoy the better looks of the game rather than just playing it. I had a Nvidia 8400 for years when 5xxx series AMD cards were already there in the market. I always thought playing a game is enough for me until one fine day the games started to lag in low lvl settings too. I bought a 5850 then and trust me, I enjoyed the much missing graphics and the beauty for the first time and decided to get atleast amed lvl card everytime i upgrade and enjoy what i can.

so now i have a 7870


----------



## Jripper (Oct 15, 2013)

Watch Dogs and The Crew has both been delayed into spring 2014 | VG247


Lets forget about the specs now. :\ We won't be playing it till spring next year anyway -_-


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 15, 2013)

Our ambition from the start with Watch Dogs has been to deliver something that embodies what we wanted to see in the next-generation of gaming. It is with this in mind that we’ve made the tough decision to delay the release until spring 2014.

We know a lot of you are probably wondering: Why now? We struggled with whether we would delay the game. But from the beginning, we have adopted the attitude that we will not compromise on quality. As we got closer to release, as all the pieces of the puzzle were falling into place in our last push before completion, it became clear to us that we needed to take the extra time to polish and fine tune each detail so we can deliver a truly memorable and exceptional experience.

We would like to take this opportunity to thank all of you. We thoroughly enjoy and appreciate the way you respond on the web, at events, press conferences and other opportunities we have to interact. Your passion keeps us motivated.

We can’t wait to see you in Chicago next spring. We are confident you’ll love this game as much as we love working on it.

*blog.ubi.com/watch-dogs-delay/


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

probably they have dicovered a huge bug in the game


----------



## Jripper (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I guess its a blessing in disguise.  There are a lot of potentially great games coming out in november. More time to enjoy them now. And also, if it helps ubisoft to sort out performance issues with watchdogs to offer a better,smoother experience then that is quite allright. None of that AC3 lag issues please -_-


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so happy about this push back.. TY Ubi..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2013)

I hope they will optimize the game by then.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

Worth reading, though I'm not sure if this is a good thing or bad.

Is Ubisoft Using Dunia Engine Instead Of Disrupt Engine For PC Version Of Watch_Dogs? | GearNuke


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Worth reading, though I'm not sure if this is a good thing or bad.
> 
> Is Ubisoft Using Dunia Engine Instead Of Disrupt Engine For PC Version Of Watch_Dogs? | GearNuke



Well only time will tell if its a good thing or bad thing. But after seeing Far Cry 3, I would say that Dunia Engine is powerful as well.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I will probably have a new CPU+GPU by the time watchdogs releases. Far cry 3 looked gorgeous on my present rig and ran smoothly. So hopefully,will be able to play watchdogs with respectable amount of eye-candy and frame rates.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow!! This game just became my dream.


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

maybe this thread should be locked or merged, it has spanned to 3 pages now...

continue here  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/158078-watchdogs-ubisoft-pc-xbox360-ps3-ps4-nextbox.html


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

Then why did you revived it. It was dead anyway.


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

well i guess nandu's guide really got to me


----------

